# They came early - Need name suggestions, please



## NubianLover (Sep 19, 2010)

Got a call from Tony this morning that my kids were here early :stars: So had to wait all day at work before I could pick them up, but got off a little early so I could go get them.

I am looking for both registered and barn names for these kids. 

Doe kid born April 20th - she is in with the three 8 week old kids. I will be bottle feeding her. She seems to be doing just fine with them. Will keep an eye on her, though.
Sire: My-Enchanted-Acres LMO Gunner
Dam: My-Enchanted-Acres JustN'Style









Doe kid born March 11th
Sire: Copper Hill Breakaway's Sonset 
Dam: My-Enchanted-Acres LadyBlaise









Doe kid born March 6th
Sire: My-Enchanted-Acres Excaliber
Dam: My-Enchanted-Acres SonsetDoll 









Buck kid born March 10th - He is on the right
Sire: Lassenwood Miller Ozzie
Dam: My-Enchanted-Acres Ariel









Sorry not the best pictures. Took them with the phone right after I got them home. Will get new ones Sunday when I get the other kids.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

I think the pics are great. Love nubian kids. Good luck with them!


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Oh my! Arent they just lovely! The first thing that struck me was the elegant glamour pose of the first doeling, as if they were old time movie stars or princesses :laugh: 

How 'bout some of these:

Betty Gable (Betty)
Rosalind Russell (Roz or Rosa)
Lana Turner (Lana)
Ava Gardner (Ava)

Buttercup (remember Buttercup and Wesley from the Princess Bride?)
Grace
Honor
Pride


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

maybe Guinevere for excalibur's baby doe?
ariel's kid could be prospero (ariel being a spirit in the tempest and prospero being miranda's dad) or puck... another shakespearean spirit... 
just some thoughts!
M.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Awww...they're so cute!


----------



## NubianLover (Sep 19, 2010)

Thanks guys! And thank you for the name suggestions. All their names just came to me while sitting out there this morning. It was weird. lol.

I have come up with a few names..... 
Lady's doeling is going to be named Lady.
Style's doeling is going to be named Doodle Bug. 
Ariel's buckling is going to be named Firecracker.
Dolly's doeling is going to be named Boots. 

Will post their registered names as I get them reigistered. Have 3 more goats to pick up tomorrow.  Will also be dropping off 2 of my wethers along the way :thumb:


----------

